# Big Kaby Lake, Ontario. M-S Outing



## kumma

For any fly fishers thinking about this trip... 

Ill be bringing a fly rod with me for some toothy critters, I have a few shallow bays lodged into my memory that I want to revisit. I figure if the hatch is right maybe some white fish on mayflies. Not the ideal fly fishing trip but I like keeping thinks interesting.


----------



## catfishhoge

Craig,

This trip I plan on taking Brooky Dan up above the falls. I never made it up there last time and wounder how the trout are up there. I'm thinking a pack lunch and a hike, if memory serves me correctly there is a boat for anyone to use. Brooky Dan is planning on bringing a fly rod also. I will stick to my spinning and trolling gear, wouldn't want to look like I know what I'm doing!

Thats a nice idea to hit those shallows with a fly rod!

Soon we will be arranging a meet-n-greet to work on some of the details. This trip still has room for more!

Our Outfitter, Agich's Kaby Kabins, will be at the Sport Fishing Show in Grand Rapids next month, anyone with interest or questions can stop by their booth and talk with Donna. She is very informed and has all the answers!


----------



## 1wildchild

I'd like to go. I don't know how you guys feel about having a girl along. And yes, I can bait my own hook and take the fish off  :lol: :lol: ! Let me know how you feel about having me along. Be honest, I won't be offended!
Barb


----------



## kumma

Can you cook?  

Pretty brave to want to go on a fishin trip with a bunch of guys. You must have a lot of brothers. :lol: 

Keep an eye out for the meet n greet and you can get a bunch of details there. I dont mind. Its a fun trip that any one thinking about should take.


----------



## catfishhoge

No problem here, I am looking forward to a great time fishing and relaxing. If we get more than eight people we still have another cabin available, unless someone else reserves it ahead of us so if anyone else is planing on going please sign on!

Rick


----------



## 1wildchild

kumma said:


> Can you cook?
> 
> Pretty brave to want to go on a fishin trip with a bunch of guys. You must have a lot of brothers. :lol:
> 
> Keep an eye out for the meet n greet and you can get a bunch of details there. I dont mind. Its a fun trip that any one thinking about should take.


Ummm Can't cook and allergic to dishwashing :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## catfishhoge

Ok people's, we will have a meeting, discussion and planning event on April 1st. This will take place at the Big Boy restaurant on Baldwin rd (I think) near the Bass Pro Shop in Auburn Hills. (someone help me with the address or corrections)!

Meet at 9 am for breakfast and planning details of this trip. Then we can go over to the BPS and shop!

Everyone is invited, come on in and get some questions answered or just come on in to say hello! And if anyone would like to buy me breakfast that works too!

All in favor say eyene_eye: 

Rick


----------



## BrookyDan

Hi Guys
April 1 will be OK for the meeting for fly in Kaby Kabins.
I took KUMMA(Craig) his lead of fly fishing,for pike,I purchase some fly's at Cabela's.Old Catfish woundered if my pole was strong enought to hold a pike. Will try for Brook's first,It's been about 40 years since it was used.
Old Boy


----------



## 1wildchild

I'm in.


----------



## kumma

Ill be there. 

Im heading to BPS on monday to stock up on the super dooper killer pike/wally lure for the trip, there on sale. :lol: Im going to buy a bunch so I dont have lure envy like the last trip when Rick pulled out a case of 50 compared to my 3.  Just hope they have a few of the color that fooled the big pike.


----------



## catfishhoge

Hey now Perch Pockets, I did share! And you still tried to run off with the whole lot!


----------



## lb71fish

Hey perch pockets,
Just remember if they have a plastic lip you cant remove weeds by slamming them against the side of the boat. Oh yeah can I borrow one of them as I seem to have pretty good luck with your lures. 
For any of you reading this Forum and wondering if it is worth it, Its not just the 
trip that makes it such a great deal but the fantastic memories and the great people you will meet.
Larry


----------



## catfishhoge

Ok people's pay attention!

We will be changing the day of our meeting, it will be on Saturday March 31st. That is one day earlier than originaly posted. Please mark your calender!

Rick


----------



## trouttime

See you all there, hey do they make Hot-n-Tots with a kevlar lip?


----------



## kumma

trouttime said:


> See you all there, hey do they make Hot-n-Tots with a kevlar lip?


At least theyre making them with the metal lips again, im sick of seeing my lures float away when i smack them on the boat.


----------



## trouttime

kumma said:


> At least theyre making them with the metal lips again, im sick of seeing my lures float away when i smack them on the boat.


Who's lure?!! :evilsmile :lol:


----------



## catfishhoge

We now have a 6th person who has committed with a deposit! Everyone say hello and give a hardy welcome to 1wildchild, AKA Barb! Congradulations and thanks for joining us! 

So, now we have 6. That means there is still plenty of room! If you want in now is the time. The anticipation of a trip like this is half the fun!

Rick


----------



## MiketheElder

I'm watching this thread but I can't commit right now. I'm one of those Chrysler guys that's waiting for a retirement package. Don't know yet if I'm getting one, how much, or when it takes effect.


----------



## FishTales

MiketheElder said:


> I'm watching this thread but I can't commit right now. I'm one of those Chrysler guys that's waiting for a retirement package. Don't know yet if I'm getting one, how much, or when it takes effect.


Mike, 
You should go along, you will enjoy it. 
Put in for the vacation time, if you get a package you will be retired, if not, take the vacation. 
Rich


----------



## catfishhoge

Ok everyone listen up! Our outfitter, Agich's Kaby Kabin's, will be at the Grand Rapids Sportfishing and RV show this weekend, March 15 thru the 18th.
Please stop and talk with Donna for a spell, she can answer any question's you may have about their service's and help you to fall off the fence and join in on the fun!

Its shapping up to be another great time!
Rick


----------



## 1wildchild

Thanks for the pics mike. Not that I am PHOBIC or anything! :SHOCKED: :gaga:


----------



## trouttime

1wildchild said:


> I am packing today. My tackle alone is 9 lbs, guess I will have to leave the blow dryer and make up behind :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: .



Hey Barb,
Your rod & reel plus rod holder amount to 3.7 lbs...guess you have to leave the fingernail polish home as well! :lol: 

I am doing some finish packing tonight and bringing a large cooler for us, "on the other side of the state"  to haul our catch home. Can't wait...tick tick tick!!!


----------



## FIJI

"Thanks for the pics mike. Not that I am PHOBIC or anything! " 

Just wait till you see the WAKE those things leave in the river current as they skate toward your boat

:yikes:


----------



## 1wildchild

trouttime said:


> Hey Barb,
> Your rod & reel plus rod holder amount to 3.7 lbs...guess you have to leave the fingernail polish home as well!


Now that's going too dang far!


----------



## BrookyDan

11 Hours til catfish picks me up. 5:00 AM and on the road.

Drive safe and I look forward to meeting up at the Soo.

Ta heck with the bears and spiders.Lets get some Walleye!!!


----------



## kumma

6/29 to 7/4

High 60°F 64°F 66°F 66°F 57°F 57°F
Low 50°F 44°F 41°F 51°F 51°F 53°F

looks like a nice break from the weather here. hope everyone packed theyre swimmin trunks and shortpants. :lol:


----------



## trouttime

kumma said:


> 6/29 to 7/4
> 
> High 60°F 64°F 66°F 66°F 57°F 57°F
> Low 50°F 44°F 41°F 51°F 51°F 53°F
> 
> hope everyone packed theyre swimmin trunks and shortpants. :lol:



:lol: LMAO, I checked that myself and made some last minute gear changes!
They are also calling for some wind and rain for Tuesday and Wednesday, cloudy and cooler for Thursday. I wonder if their weather forecasters are as accurate as ours?!!  See you all in the morning. :woohoo1:


----------



## FIJI

y'all have a GREAT trip !!


----------



## trouttime

Code:







FIJI said:


> y'all have a GREAT trip !!


Thanks Mike...you turned us on to the place, have a great 4th of July!!!


----------



## FIJI

Raise a toast for those that went before us at "Mikey's Rock" for me will you.


----------



## trouttime

FIJI said:


> Raise a toast for those that went before us at "Mikey's Rock" for me will you.


You bet Brother...and maybe more than once!


----------



## trouttime

Hey, is everybody up and ready to go?!!  
I'm wide awake, ready to go, and have about an hour or so until Craig gets here, man that was a short nap!! :lol:


----------



## BrookyDan

Look out O CANADA were on the way.


----------



## buzzard

Hey guys-

How did your trip go? 

I was there at the exact same time you all were there. We were in cabin 8 up on the hill. I'm sure we crossed paths a couple of times out there. (Once maybe on the island during the thunderstorm?)

Anyhow- We were the group that beat you to the deposit and got first flight in and out.  

Out of our group we took a 41", several 37's a 35, and a 33 " pike. Walleye were nice too with best one being 24" inches.


----------



## trouttime

Hey Buzzard,
Was a great trip once again, I actually flew in and out with part of your group. Saw the pic of that 41" pike... awesome fish. I will be uploading pics and a report tonight or tomorrow... the lady of the group took big walleye at 23+! :yikes: It was good to meet you guys!!



buzzard said:


> Hey guys-
> 
> How did your trip go?
> 
> I was there at the exact same time you all were there. We were in cabin 8 up on the hill. I'm sure we crossed paths a couple of times out there. (Once maybe on the island during the thunderstorm?)
> 
> Anyhow- We were the group that beat you to the deposit and got first flight in and out.
> 
> Out of our group we took a 41", several 37's a 35, and a 33 " pike. Walleye were nice too with best one being 24" inches.


----------

